# heater core



## NWVWBLACKGTI (Sep 29, 2006)

as the post said how hard is it to change out the heater core on a 89 100 quattro with electronic climate control? I started to dig in on it but am having trouble finding the all clips that hold the heater core to the body. the only thing i found was the band that goes around it


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: heater core (NWVWBLACKGTI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif It's a crap job, I don't plan on doing it agin.


----------



## NWVWBLACKGTI (Sep 29, 2006)

its starting to get kind of frogggy in the mournings now!!!! nooooooo


----------

